# Used Ac in Hurghada



## kaysar (Jul 25, 2014)

Any body knows where to buy used AC in Hurghada?


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

A/c's are sometimes for sale on the various Facebook pages like Second hand sale in Hurghada. they get snapped up quickly though if they are at a good price. I have never heard of a specialist shop selling them but maybe you could ask at the Flea Market shop in Regency Towers, El Kauser, if they have one. They sell all kinds of stuff, new and old. Have you asked at Btech if they do refurbished ones, may be worth a try.


----------

